# Vote Tao! This is hilarious...



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Tao is running for office. Check out his campaign video YouTube - Tao Berman Campaign Speech


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

yeah this makes me laugh


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Definitely funny, but you have to give him credit for going for it. Unfortunately his speaking ability hasn't caught up with his boating ability, but in time, who knows...


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

A boater in politics...??......
I'm all for it.


----------



## mazmoto (Sep 15, 2005)

He should fix his tie


----------



## IkayakNboard (May 12, 2005)

erdvm1 said:


> A boater in politics...??......
> I'm all for it.


 
I'll 2nd that.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

IkayakNboard said:


> I'll 2nd that.


Totally...

Really the only 'bad' thing I thought he said was that we wants to be in politics because he doesn't want to be remembered as just an extreme athlete. Being in office shouldn't be about the elected person, it should be about the constituents s/he serves. An obvious point, but also often not practiced it seems.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

mazmoto said:


> He should fix his tie



You would think being a kayaker he would be good at knots and be able to learn a double windsor pretty quick.


----------



## taob (Aug 7, 2008)

*Tao Berman*

I'm disappointed by many of you with your posts regarding me running for office. I expected boaters to be more positive and supportive for people that are really trying to make a positive difference. 
How many of you are out working hard to make your community or country a better place? How many of you donate money to a cause you believe in? How many of you sponsor a poor family that needs help? How many of you are working with an environmental organization to help protect the river you paddle on?
By the looks of your posts I'm guessing not many. 
For a moment why don't you stop trying to drag someone down and start trying to lift people up? Why don't you stop criticizing and start trying to do it better yourself? Why don't you donate to someone else campaign that you really support?
That being said I think there are many other boaters that are positive and those are the ones I really respect.

Tao Berman


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Tao, 

Ah, well you know how it is on the internet. There was certainly some jest in my post as well. There's something funny about a boater getting all dressed up, acting earnest and running for political office, and it's easy to give someone a hard time. But in all seriousness, I think it's great what you're doing. The boating lifestyle is, in many ways, inherently narcissistic and your point is well taken regarding giving back to your community. If I lived in your district, you'd probably have my vote. Good luck!


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Tao-

I actually think its great you're running for office and trying to make a difference in your community.

Look at the above responses - they are totally supportive!

My post never criticized your efforts. When I saw your campaign video it made me laugh.... Not in a bad or malicious way. It's just funny to think of someone a community has known in one way suddenly appear in such a different direction. It's not bad whatsoever, just not something you see every day. So... take it with a grain of salt and appreciate the exposure to your campaign and the recognition that you are perusing this. I think this post will actually create some awareness and exposure about your campaign and will be helpful to it - politics, ya know?

Seriously, if you are going to be in public office you will need be able to absorb MUCH more severe criticisms than any of the very light humor expressed i this thread. Politicians ALWAYS get slammed by somebody for any and every action.

Regarding my comment on running for office because of how you want to be remembered - I'd drop that line. Constituents don't care about that. They care about them. Other than that line, I think your campaign speech was pretty good.

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR CAMPAIGN! And bridge those partisan gaps - it's much needed.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

Admins, Is this legit?

Toa, if you, very cool you are dedicating yourself to something bigger. That said, I don't see anybody ripping you or your opinions down here. Just cosmetic garbage. If you bring the focus and determination you've brought to boating to help people, then we are all better for it. If you do go down a political path, the ideas you advance on the war, environment, etc.. will be challenged and scoffed at in this forum. 30% will think you’re an idiot, 30% will agree with you blindly. The rest will try to get a laugh at everyone else’s expense. 

Good luck


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Tao,

I think your message is sincere and right on. We need more down to earth people, not professional politicians serving and running our local and federal government.

Good luck and I hope you win.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Hmm, good point Canada, didn't occur to me that this was bogus. I'm turning into my grandfather... "Hood River, Washington". Is this bogus? Hood River is in Oregon and I don't see any Hood River Washington's.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

good luck tao! i honestly don't know what would make our country better besides more hookers and some cheaper milk prices so good thing your the politician..... i see him making some much needed radical changes.


----------



## IkayakNboard (May 12, 2005)

Meng said:


> Regarding my comment on running for office because of how you want to be remembered - I'd drop that line. Constituents don't care about that. They care about them. Other than that line, I think your campaign speech was pretty good.


I thought his comment was getting more at "I want to do something more meaningful with my life", than "I want to make more of a name/legacy for myself". Just my interpretation I suppose.


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

i think you are a looser with a severe case of little man syndrome and all you care about is publicity.

great example....we were at rogers creek in b.c. and you did not want to paddle because it was "high" and "jacque" your photographer could not get in to take pictures. you took off and we went in and stomped that shit. seems to me your intentions and motivations are way out of wack. you are a self-promoting, attention hungry, geek!

just because you were on "real tv" stunt boating and people recognize you, doesn't mean you are a good candidate for anything.

personally, i think you are a horrible representative of paddlers, who they are, and the community as a whole.


----------



## PaulGamache (Apr 4, 2007)

Good ole' Hood River, Washington...love that place. For those that don't get this, keep up your dialog with "Tao".

For someone making a living on kayaking...photos are important for sponsors. So if he couldn't get some shots on Rogers and that's the reason him and Jock were in the area...why would that make any difference to you whatsoever. Maybe he was in the area just so that Jock could take pictures and was being inclusive of his friend to go somewhere they could both work together at instead of ditching the guy to go paddle. Ever find out where he ended up heading or were you too busy badmouthing him to care?


----------



## rideon (May 2, 2005)

*no faith in the gov't, do it yourself...*

I agree with Tao that we all have a responsibility to be an advocate for change and reform in our community, in our society and for our environment. I do however have to question anyone who believes that running for congress is the best way to do this, especially when you already have some stature as Tao does. Just my personal opinion but between special interest groups, big money, and congress people’s egos, very little change/benefits trickles down to “we the people”. That being said I am glad to be an American and enjoy my personal freedoms, I just believe that most people who “want to do more for society” are rarely an elected official and very seldom make headlines because they are out busting their ass in the trenches making an impact on a personal level.

Ps. I can’t think of a better way than politics to be lambasted and criticized by strangers and peers alike, occupational hazard I suppose.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

If you want to pander to this part of your constituency, try a promise to relax drinking and rafting laws. That should score you a few votes.


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

For those of you blasting Tao, do you know him? Give him the benefit of the doubt. After all, a lot of the image of our sport and the growth it has experienced in the past few years are thanks to the exposure that Tao has given kayaking. I have met Tao's mother on the river several times and she is one of the sweetest women you could every meet. I find it hard to believe that she could produce a tool bag for a kid.

Tao, you seem sincere and I like that, more power to you. Too bad none of us live in your district... still, ++vibes on election day.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

Meng said:


> Tao-
> 
> I actually think its great you're running for office and trying to make a difference in your community.
> 
> ...


I agree with Meng. Get ready for some criticism.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Good for Tao. He sees a problem and does something to change it. As for his speaking skills, he say's "uh" alot less than Obama does. And, I trust people who say what's in it for them more than fakes who claim they just want to serve of others. 

So he's a "publicity hound". That's his job. No one has figured out how to make a living kayaking by remaining in the shadows and doing it for the love of the sport. 

I only see one problem. He's a "government's-here-to-take-care-of-you" liberal.


----------



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

All of you who think you're talking to Tao got punked.



David Spiegel said:


> After all, a lot of the image of our sport and the growth it has experienced in the past few years are thanks to the exposure that Tao has given kayaking.


Please explain how growth is good or improves quality, especially as it relates to kayaking.



> As for his speaking skills, he say's "uh" alot less than Obama does.


Dude, he's reading his speech. I would hope he wouldn't say 'uh', once.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Now wait a minute, whatever you think of either guy, Obama is a way better speaker than Tao! Obama says "uh" a lot because he's speaking extemporaneously. When he's delivering a pre-written speech he's pretty flawless - just shows what an elitist he is. 

I don't know Tao, so I can't judge either way, but I do know he's a damn good kayaker and however he does it, he has managed to make a lot of money doing it, which is perhaps a greater feat than running big waterfalls.



blutzski said:


> Good for Tao. He sees a problem and does something to change it. As for his speaking skills, he say's "uh" alot less than Obama does. And, I trust people who say what's in it for them more than fakes who claim they just want to serve of others.
> 
> So he's a "publicity hound". That's his job. No one has figured out how to make a living kayaking by remaining in the shadows and doing it for the love of the sport.
> 
> I only see one problem. He's a "government's-here-to-take-care-of-you" liberal.


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

JHimick said:


> Please explain how growth is good or improves quality, especially as it relates to kayaking.


Do you like new kayaks to be produced? Do you like festivals? Whitewater parks? River conservation and awareness? Think first then post...seriously.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

who says all boaters are environmentaly aware or conservative? think before posting.

more growth could mean more crowding and more stretchs that look like the ark.


----------



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

David Spiegel said:


> Do you like new kayaks to be produced? Do you like festivals? Whitewater parks? River conservation and awareness? Think first then post...seriously.


Think first then post? Wake up bro... progress and the state of affairs were just fine, pre-Tao. You really think Tao is responsible for what you've listed? You've been throwing too many loops man, 'cause you're dizzy.


----------



## taob (Aug 7, 2008)

*Thanks everyone*

Let me start out by saying I really appreciate all of your responses. Not just the nice ones, also some of the others. I don't mind being criticized as long as it's for something logical. Anyone that stands for something is going to have fans and critics, and I'm ok with that. 
Let's clear a few things up about me.
I am cocky. I think you are going to have a hard time finding anyone successful that isn't. Cocky and confidence are often synonymous. 
I don't shy away from publicity. I love my career and the only way I've found to continue making money paddling is to continue getting publicity. If any of you want to pay me a lot of money to not get publicity I'll do it.

Below I'm quoting what someone wrote in an earlier thread because I very much agree with it.
"between special interest groups, big money, and congress people’s egos, very little change/benefits trickles down to “we the people”.

I'm completely agree with the quote above and that is part of why I've chosen to run for office. I thought as appose to just complaining about all the problems I would get involved and try to make a difference. Now I'm not being naive. I know that even if elected, I may find out that it's to corrupt to change. But I would rather try and fail than fail by not trying.

You can learn more about my campaign at Tao Berman | Tao Berman 
If anyone wants to donate to my campaign click on the "donations" tab. I've been having some technical problems with my online donations so you may have to send a check to the listed PO Box.

Thanks again for all the great replies.

Tao


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

JHimick said:


> Think first then post? Wake up bro... progress and the state of affairs were just fine, pre-Tao. You really think Tao is responsible for what you've listed? You've been throwing too many loops man, 'cause you're dizzy.


First of all, you asked what the benefits of progress/growth were in general. Second, although Tao is not directly responsible for these things, he gives exposure the sport which brings in new money for the industry and helps benefit growth.


----------



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

David Spiegel said:


> ...he gives exposure the sport which brings in new money for the industry and helps benefit growth.


I hear you. My struggle is with growth being a good thing. We could probably debate this point to the chagrin of our fellow buzzards but here's how I see it.

Growth, meaning more people participating in the sport, means more demand on a limited supply. Yes, more whitewater parks may be developed, but have we made any progress toward having a better ratio of resources for boaters? I don't think the construction of parks has kept pace with participation. The rivers can't get bigger and there won't be more of them, only more people using them. Perhaps conservation and access awareness increase (I'm not sure this is true but let's say it is for the sake of arguement) but so does the environmental impact caused by the use. More boaters equal more trampled shoreline, more trash, more cars driving to rivers, more broken/obsolete boats in a landfill. Does the conservation and awareness outweigh the impact? Unlikely in my opinion. Frankly I'd take a Dancer on any quiet river over a run on the Ark in a Burn.

As a backcountry skier, I've thought about this same arguement when serveral years ago the editor of Couloir touted the 'growth of the sport' as a good thing. So, although it may have seemed like I was being an ass when I posted my question, I was serious and I have given it more than a little thought.

Cheers man. Happy boating.

Jason


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm no expert on the growth of whitewater kayaking participation but as far as I understand, there has not been much in the last 10 years. Paddlesports as a whole (touring, rec etc) have grown while the whitewater market segment has stayed flat.

What has improved and grown are the number of on water resources (ww parks), communcation (like this forum) resulting in conservation etc... and gear/equipment, driven predominantly by paddlers/athletes/manufacturers who love the sport too much to stop making and improving ww gear/boats. Many companies have had to merge or diversify to allow them to continue being a part of the whitewater industry but still have awesome whitewater product/programs.

Like everything, this is just my experience - I don't live on the front range battling lots of other users all at once in the parks. However, parks just concentrate people, which is why it seems like there are more participating overall (which is actually one of the goals of them).


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Shit, I know shits fucked up right now. With all that starving bullshit, global warming, dust storms, war, we runnin out of french fries and burrito coverings. Thats why I'm votin for Dwayne Elizondo Mountain Dew Herbert Camacho. He's got a 3 point plan to fix everything.

Vote Camacho


----------



## Papagaio102 (Feb 18, 2007)

Just saw the YouTube clip, it is really funny...did you notice his head is tilted to the right the whole clip..

David J.
www.chicmark.co.uk
Fashion Accessories


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Tao, get a new web designer; some of the html on your campaign site is borked.


----------



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

To the anti-growth crowd... Does the thought of limiting growth only apply to new comers to the sport from this point on, from the day after you began the sport (thus grandfatherinng your participation) or retroactively to a time before you began the sport thus eliminating the ability of yourself to participate in the future?


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

we can do a poll of who has been paddling the longest. Those who have been paddling for more than 10 years are grandfathered in. The rest have to take up golf. maybe I should run for office.


----------



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

People quit the sport, or just paddle less and less, too. I see the argument here is that bigger is not better. The idea is to improve quality in all facets, be it river access, conservation, better boat design, etc. I argue that growth doesn't necessarily improve that.

On a different note, I still think taob is an impostor. But to get back to the core of the thread, I think it's respectable that he, or anyone, would want to do something for the greater good. I'm not sure Tao understands what he's getting into though. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

i think if anything is retarding our sport it's the price of gas... and eforums where nameless faceless people can call out each other and disrespect each other from the comforts of their own homes. this was, at one time, a sport where people had to respect each other and the diversity of paddlers b/c it was so small that you actually needed one another to get on and off the river. 

I say good for Tao for nutting up. seems like a trend he's followed his whole life. an ego is something that you can't live without in Class V+ creeking and politics. if we had a few more leaders in our sport like that here in Colorado we wouldn't have such a complacent community of paddlers afraid of rocking the status quo.

as a class V creeker he knows the benifits of "participating in your own self rescue" which i would hope would help him instill good old fashion libertarian empowerment in his people and not succumb to the modern day ass-wiping Democratic party.

Keep the faith Tao!

-Trevor Metzger


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Has anybody really noticed any more real kayakers than there were 5 or 10 years ago? Sure, more chachis with boats on their Xterras but one Saturday when the #s was around 3Gs I didn't see a soul on the Ark, not one other person outside the 2 dudes I was with.

I don't think this sport will ever burst at the seams because of the inherent danger. Your average American has no interest in drowning and thinks we're crazy.

I bet 9 out of 10 people that buy their first kayak never buy another one, and that first one sits in their garage and collects dust. 

And who cares how many people are at a play park? Go run some shit.

So growth? No matter what the sales figures say I think growth is imaginary. Except that one on your ballsack, you should get that checked out.


----------



## Kato (Oct 13, 2003)

Mini-me is running for office? Dont you think that sex tape that just came out of him might hurt his chances? Plus a lot of people are freaked out by carnies.

Also, just because Tao responds with some snivelling remarks questioning your efforts to help the community doesn't mean you have to apologize for criticizing and proceed to give him head on what a great thing he's doing. By the looks of this thread he's gonna have to clear a lot of room under his desk to accomodate all the tao puffers out there. Better get him a step ladder so you bitches dont hurt your necks.

Just cuz he's a good boater doesn't mean he's not a total mutt. Napoleon syndrome hasn't proven to mix well with politics.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*now come on.......*

give the guy a break.....


----------



## hillmooley (Jun 4, 2008)

*Please*

Out to grow kayaking. You are selling something or a sucker(likely from Arkansas boating club). Please stay at the playpark. Dr. Wes Martin


----------

